# What size motherboard do I have?



## lilkoolkid94 (May 20, 2011)

I have a Gateway FX6840-03e and I want to upgrade/replace my motherboard. I can't seem to find what size would be compatible, so I was wondering if you guys could help me out? If you could post a few motherboards that would be compatible (in the $100) range that would be great also. Thanks!


----------



## lilkoolkid94 (May 20, 2011)

I would like the motherboard to have the option to do crossfire too. I have an I7-860 CPU, so I would need one compatible with that also.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a H57 with a i7 860 CPU and a HD5770 video card?

For $100 it won't be an upgrade, I believe it's a mAtx board in those, remove the side cover and see if there is a model number stenciled on the board itself.


----------



## lilkoolkid94 (May 20, 2011)

Yes its a H57. Not sure what size that is? You really think I can't get something better than what I have on newegg for $100?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you trying to do with the system that needs improvement?

for less then $100 you looking at entry level boards which is what have, if your looking to overclock, you'll also need better CPU and Chipset cooling, you probably currently could use a better power supply(what's currently installed?) and ram with tighter timings and higher voltage specs to see any real improvement.

Modern board are basically 2 sizes ATX and mAtx(sometimes called uAtx), if your case has expansion ports on the back that extend below the current board you can use either size, however OEM cases often have proprietary connectors to connect the front panel switches, lights, audio and usb ports, making it nearly if not impossible to use a retail board in the case.


----------



## lilkoolkid94 (May 20, 2011)

I'm not trying to do anything crazy. I don't want to over clock. I just want some extra pci-e x16 slots, so I can do things like crossfire. I would also like some usb 3.0 ports. My expansion ports don't extend lower than the motherboard. There is four expansion ports. Two being occupied by the video card. I have a 450w power supply. I do plan on upgrading this in the future, but right now I want to upgrade the motherboard because mine is dead. Still not sure what size my motherboard is though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

mAtx is square about 9.6"x9.6" Atx is rectangular about 12x9.6"


xfire is not all it's made out to be, most often 1 larger card is more beneficial then 2 smaller ones, uses less power, produces less heat.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> mAtx is square about 9.6"x9.6" Atx is rectangular about 12x9.6"
> 
> 
> xfire is not all it's made out to be, most often 1 larger card is more beneficial then 2 smaller ones, uses less power, produces less heat.


I'm going to agree with wrench. a single high-power card is faster than two weak cards.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ditto. ^
Two GPU's offer more problems than benefits. One better GPU is almost always the better option.


----------

